# Cast Iron stock



## Brian H (May 5, 2019)

I have a small project I would like to use cast iron for. I don't have a clue where to start looking for material. Any suggestions?
I prefer to find some in SK or AB
This being said,if any other SK members on the forum could enlighten me as to where you get small amount of material I would appreciate it.
I have only found Steelmet in Saskatoon and I will go broke very quickly buying there.
Thanks in advance


----------



## YYCHM (May 5, 2019)

Why cast iron?


----------



## DPittman (May 5, 2019)

What sort of dimensions?


----------



## Brian H (May 5, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Why cast iron?



I want to make a QCTP with slightly larger dimensions than the one I currently have which is aluminum. I wanted to try cast since it machines so much easier than steel. I watched a youtube video on Ades Workshop and it worked out very well for him.


----------



## Brian H (May 5, 2019)

DPittman said:


> What sort of dimensions?



I need a solid block 2" x 2" x 1.5" for a QCTP. I am replicating the aluminum one I currently have only slightly larger. I'm hoping to gain some more rigidity yet still be able to use my tool holders.


----------



## PeterT (May 5, 2019)

I'll be watching too. Usually when this topic comes up its the sound of crickets, or someone graciously opens up a personal, limited stash. USA guys have lots of options that just don't have equivalencies in Kanuckistan. The material isn't horribly expensive, its just a $$ bugger to ship. Speedy only goes UPS which is brutal. On a weight basis inside USA, UPS is not abnormal, but into Canada the customs dinger fees will eat your lunch. If you can arrange a drop in a USA border facility that will bring the price down but it has to align to a trip or whatever. 
http://www.speedymetals.com/c-8386-cast-iron.aspx


----------



## Brian H (May 5, 2019)

PeterT said:


> I'll be watching too. Usually when this topic comes up its the sound of crickets, or someone graciously opens up a personal, limited stash. USA guys have lots of options that just don't have equivalencies in Kanuckistan. The material isn't horribly expensive, its just a $$ bugger to ship. Speedy only goes UPS which is brutal. On a weight basis inside USA, UPS is not abnormal, but into Canada the customs dinger fees will eat your lunch. If you can arrange a drop in a USA border facility that will bring the price down but it has to align to a trip or whatever.
> http://www.speedymetals.com/c-8386-cast-iron.aspx



Shipping is really the biggest cost when you live just out side of Upper Rubber Boot SK. I really was surprised how little Saskatoon had to offer. There are only a couple metal suppliers here. If you're not buying a semi load they're not interested and Steel met will sell to you , but you pay a very premium price with a VERY limited selection of sizes.
I got a couple quotes out of Metal Supermarket in Edmonton and the freight was 4 times the cost of the materials....


----------



## PeterT (May 5, 2019)

I've checked a few border service places, they are all quite competitive. They hold your goodies for X$ per shipment, usually quite reasonable. But now you have to do the math of tank(s) of gas to retrieve it. Of course the usual thing - makes more sense if its more stuff, but more stuff costs more money. It lends itself to a group buy between buddies a couple times a year. Or if the planets align & you are visiting States & can order the week prior so its sitting there.

I use DYK for certain issues like this but they are only in Calgary & Edmonton thus far AFAIK.
https://www2.dykpost.com/canada-bound-shipping/


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 17, 2019)

I can cut you a slice of cast iron - through it will be round & you can machine it square.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 26, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> I can cut you a slice of cast iron - through it will be round & you can machine it square.



Hey Tom,

I'm looking for a chunk that would land me a piece 2" X 1-1/8" X 3 1/4".  Can you help me?

Anyone else in the Calgary area have a chunk that size to part with?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Tom O (Aug 26, 2020)

There was a place off of Barlow trail down the road near just north of Transcontinental where I bought some 4” round I’ll have to go back there and see if they are still going.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 26, 2020)

Tom O said:


> There was a place off of Barlow trail down the road near just north of Transcontinental where I bought some 4” round I’ll have to go back there and see if they are still going.



What in the world would cast iron round stock be used for?


----------



## Brent H (Aug 26, 2020)

gears..........ya baby!


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 26, 2020)

Brent H said:


> gears..........ya baby!



Gears?  Why gears?

Been trying to think of what a wreckers might have for CA and all's I can come up with is engine blocks and intake manifolds.  Both are a little too large for my bandsaw and probably more void space than solid metal.  Anything else come to mind?


----------



## Rusty Metalhead (Aug 26, 2020)

..............cast iron frying pans, cast iron pots, auto brake rotors, brake calipers,probably all kinds of cast iron parts lying around any railroad repair shop.


----------



## francist (Aug 26, 2020)

Fittings, pumps, heavy pipe, lots of oil and gas products. And that’s the trouble, and beauty, of cast — it doesn’t typically show up in big solid lumps because it’s cast into precise shapes. Unless you happen to need one of those already cast shapes, the odds of finding a lump big enough to whittle your part out of is pretty slim.


----------



## Rusty Metalhead (Aug 26, 2020)

and a good one  that might work if the thickness is right, is a cast iron automobile flywheel...already flat on two sides.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 26, 2020)

Rusty Metalhead said:


> ..............cast iron frying pans, cast iron pots, auto brake rotors, brake calipers,probably all kinds of cast iron parts lying around any railroad repair shop.



Ya, I'm sure a railway repair shop has all sorts of large solid CA stuff laying around LOL.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 26, 2020)

Manhole cover? Lol I bought it for cylinder head and pistons for my Dads steam engine.
Brent that is in the stars I should get the imperial involute gear cutters within the week from Amazon/China I'll finally be able to use the 4th axis on the Haas once I figure it out in CAD luckily though my Son said we should get Bobcad which has the program for gears / sprockets.


----------



## Rusty Metalhead (Aug 26, 2020)

railroad cast iron parts

https://www.google.com/search?q=cas...ECAwQAw&biw=1680&bih=907#imgrc=--Qf320zLvim8M


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 26, 2020)

Rusty Metalhead said:


> railroad cast iron parts
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cas...ECAwQAw&biw=1680&bih=907#imgrc=--Qf320zLvim8M



Is rail track CA?  I didn't think so.

Hmmmm……. I wonder what the penalty is for jacking a man hole cover????


----------



## francist (Aug 26, 2020)

Barbell weights are another favourite target although they’re hit or miss for quality. Some of them are nice to turn, others are super hard. I made a pair of jumbo-sized jacks out of a pair of cast iron barbell collars though (the things that hold the weights onto the bar). I was pleasantly surprised they turned and threaded like a dream, very even and consistent once I got past the rind. They’re the big red ones at the back of this shot...


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 26, 2020)

Barbell weights?  Well... that's one I would never have thought of.  Thrift store and pawn shop stuff.


----------



## Brent H (Aug 26, 2020)

Cast iron has a lot of desirable properties for lots of applications. There are a few types of cast iron that have been tailored to fit applications but most maintain similar properties.

Cast iron is typically higher in carbon content and thus has additional lubricity - you will see lots of machines with steel shafts in cast bearings, piston rings, cylinder liners (as noted engine blocks) etc. 

Gears are made from Cast Iron for the lubricity but cast iron is also hard and durable, runs quieter and absorbs shock loading

Cast iron is easy to mold and"cast" compared to other alloys - and is pretty much the first iron off the line during the production process.  

Cast iron is hard so it makes for durable surfaces - table tops, liners etc

You have like - Grey cast iron - most used and has great compressive strength

White cast iron - hard surface but kinda crap for other applications

Sperodial grafitic - used for piston ring and such where you want a bed-able cast iron that has ductility and good elasticity

Casings and stuff will be mostly cast iron on the old tools - mass is essential to absorb vibration.  you will notice that most cast iron parts are large to absorb the forces that would destroy them and add mass to the machine - like a tail stock could be a steel tube on a tripod but the cast iron adds solidity, absorbs vibration and lubricates the spindle.  Also easier to form and machine to spec.

Cast iron = cheaper as well hence its use for gym weights (that would be the white type) and other applications like cannon balls (LOL)  things like pipe wrench handles etc

Lots of applications..............................................


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 26, 2020)

Lubricity is what I'm after.  I want to re-make the shoe for my lathe taper attachment.  Had no idea how hard this would be to source....


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 27, 2020)

A manhole cover isn't thick enough  I just checked the one behind the house LOL.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 28, 2020)

Tom O said:


> There was a place off of Barlow trail down the road near just north of Transcontinental where I bought some 4” round I’ll have to go back there and see if they are still going.



Any idea where that was?  Was it a metal supplier?  4" round would work for me.  North of Transcontinental what?

Craig


----------



## Tom O (Aug 28, 2020)

I drove around there yesterday but didn’t see them I’ll keep looking For a place.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 28, 2020)

Tom O said:


> I drove around there yesterday but didn’t see them I’ll keep looking For a place.



What kind of business was it?  Metal supplier?


----------



## Tom O (Aug 28, 2020)

At one time it was a foundry but apparently one of the workers blew up the furnace or something like that I found it in the phone book and when I went there we walked around outside because it was strewn around aging. Does anyone know where to get some ferro silicon in Calgary we could give some rotors a go! I thought I saw some in dads chemicals a 8 years ago I’ll take a look.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 28, 2020)

I’ll have to drive back over or try to phone there I just Googled and found this.....
 “ Terminal City Iron Works “


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 28, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Does anyone know where to get some ferro silicon in Calgary we could give some rotors a go!



What's this about???

I found some 8" and 10" round stock but the owner doesn't have a means of cutting it down and apparently the pieces are not something you can just pickup and walk away with.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 28, 2020)

Grind around it then Sledge off a chunk? Most saws we have are 7 x12 I wonder what a power saw can handle or grind a inch gap then cut


----------



## johnnielsen (Sep 4, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Lubricity is what I'm after.  I want to re-make the shoe for my lathe taper attachment.  Had no idea how hard this would be to source....



12L14 provides lubricity and is easy to machine.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 4, 2020)

johnnielsen said:


> 12L14 provides lubricity and is easy to machine.



Is that what the hex stock is?


----------



## DPittman (Sep 4, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Is that what the hex stock is?


There might be some hex bar made out of cast, but I wouldn't think that is common. There are various hardness of steel grades it is made out of....i have some that is soft and machines beautifully and some other stuff not so much.  I dont know the specifications of mine  but none of it is cast iron.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 4, 2020)

Craig- let me check my stock - you need like a 50 mm wide by 75 mm long by 25 mm high?


----------



## DPittman (Sep 4, 2020)

DPittman said:


> There might be some hex bar made out of cast, but I wouldn't think that is common. There are various hardness of steel grades it is made out of....i have some that is soft and machines beautifully and some other stuff not so much.  I dont know the specifications of mine  but none of it is cast iron.


Me bad.   I didn't read very well.  I now see that the question was not referring to cast iron but rather 12L14!  Slap to my side of the head.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 4, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Craig- let me check my stock - you need like a 50 mm wide by 75 mm long by 25 mm high?



I'm looking to make a shoe for my lathe taper attachment.  The same arrangement as yours.  The one I made from mild steel is 2" wide, 1-1/8" high and 3-1/4" long.

Craig


----------



## johnnielsen (Sep 4, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Is that what the hex stock is?


Yes.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 4, 2020)

DPittman said:


> Me bad.   I didn't read very well.  I now see that the question was not referring to cast iron but rather 12L14!  Slap to my side of the head.



Don't beat yourself up LOL.  I'm the one who snuck the hex stock reference in.  @johnnielsen has the cast iron round and some hex stock he feels would work for my application.

Craig


----------



## johnnielsen (Sep 4, 2020)

Tom O said:


> I’ll have to drive back over or try to phone there I just Googled and found this.....
> “ Terminal City Iron Works “
> 
> View attachment 10842


Some History....The place indicated on the map is where Diro Machine shop was located.They used to cast for the City Of Calgary, making and machining to fit manholes/manhole frames and those cast iron  frames for trees/shrubbery on promenades and sidewalks.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 4, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Craig- let me check my stock - you need like a 50 mm wide by 75 mm long by 25 mm high?



Brent, don't worry about it, thanks.  I found some stock, I just need to arrange to have it cut into a manageable chunk.

Craig


----------



## PeterT (Sep 4, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> I'm looking to make a shoe for my lathe taper attachment...  The one I made from mild steel is 2" wide, 1-1/8" high and 3-1/4" long.
> Craig



Is the only issue with the one you made is that you want it to slide better? Maybe you could just open up the gap & integrate some brass or bronze strips? For bonus points figure out a way to adjust gap play with a few set screws, kind of like how gib strips are tensioned on smaller lathes?


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 4, 2020)

My Carolina Industrial Bandsaw should be able to cut through the 8“ log for you. We can at least give it a try.

Send me a message and we can set something up.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 4, 2020)

PeterT said:


> Is the only issue with the one you made is that you want it to slide better? Maybe you could just open up the gap & integrate some brass or bronze strips? For bonus points figure out a way to adjust gap play with a few set screws, kind of like how gib strips are tensioned on smaller lathes?



The one I made works but I over shot the gap by a smidge and underestimated the height by 3/16" so it ended up as a mild steel block with a plate screwed to the top of it.  The original would have been cast iron with milled surfaces.  I just want to make something closer to the original with a better tolerance.


----------



## candiveserv (Mar 22, 2021)

I would love to get a piece or two of 6" round bar by 1".  I would prefer the malleable CI to make some chuck back plates.
I can get some from a metal supplier for about $130. ea which I find to be steep. I was thinking of making a back plate for a collet chuck out of aluminum as a last resort. 
I purchased a CCC ER40 collet set and like them a lot but using them with a MT3 taper holder limits the lenght of rod I can use them with. A back plate with a thru-hole collet chuck would solve this issue.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 22, 2021)

Sure I can cut you off a piece of a 6" or larger stock that is at least 1" wide. I doubt it would be more then $20.


----------



## candiveserv (Mar 22, 2021)

Hey Tom, That is Cool! I would like two of them! I am in Ottawa K1G 1R1, If you give me your postal code I will look into the shipping.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 22, 2021)

So two slices of 1"+ thick steel 6" round? They probably would be more like 1.25" as my bandsaw never cuts too straight. I am guessing shipping at most 25.


----------



## candiveserv (Mar 22, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> So two slices of 1"+ thick steel 6" round? They probably would be more like 1.25" as my bandsaw never cuts too straight. I am guessing shipping at most 25.



Sold! 
Let me know what the shipping will be and I shall send you an e-tranfer if that works for you. Or if you prefer I can e-transfer before you make a cut. The steel provider I use in Ottawa says that because he would have to bring it in is the reasonit is so pricey. Ottawa is far from being an industrial town like the mining town where  I grew up.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 24, 2021)

OK, got one slice cut and will do another one today and let you know. For some reason my bandsaw now cuts very well (about 15 thou plus minus) so I guess you get nice straight pieces. 

It was the first time I had to use bandsaw crane to lift a log about 400 lbs - fun times.


----------



## candiveserv (Mar 24, 2021)

Awsome! Just curious Tom, What would a hobby machinist be doing with a 400 pound rod of cast iron? Your shop must be well equipped to handle such pieces.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 24, 2021)

Its actually regular steel - I think it is 4140. I have few tons of the stuff I got at auction. I actually have lifetime supply of steel and sell it occasionally. I have used it to make like 10 backplates for chucks.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 24, 2021)

candiveserv said:


> a 400 pound rod of cast iron.



I don't think he is cutting you some cast iron? (Tom beat me to it)...

As for his shop.... well.... one of his lathes requires an overhead crane to mount the chuck if that gives you some perspective.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 24, 2021)

The other “ just curious “ where the he** did you get it?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 24, 2021)

Got it at auction few years ago. Here are pics of action. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sent from my JSN-L23 using Tapatalk


----------



## candiveserv (Mar 24, 2021)

I am certain the 4140 will work fine for my application. Very impressive equipment for a home shop !


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 24, 2021)

Is that a radial drill press to the left of the saw @Tom Kitta?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 24, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Is that a radial drill press to the left of the saw @Tom Kitta?



Yes it is. Baby one - 3ft arm. 2hp motor. 4MT spindle.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 24, 2021)

Nice saw.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 24, 2021)

Brian H - did you get a source for the stock you're looking for?


----------



## Brian H (Apr 30, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Brian H - did you get a source for the stock you're looking for?



Yes, I did. I would still like to source a supplier for CI, however, I have been scrounging brake rotors with the idea I would try my hand at melting some in the small foundry I built and casting some bits. I have been bitten by the small steam engine bug but cant afford a DYI kit.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 30, 2021)

Brian H said:


> Yes, I did. I would still like to source a supplier for CI, however, I have been scrounging brake rotors with the idea I would try my hand at melting some in the small foundry I built and casting some bits. I have been bitten by the small steam engine bug but cant afford a DYI kit.



I've been bit by that bug too but keep envisioning it morphing into a boiler and all kinds of other things I can't aford LOL.

http://www.steamboating.net/page5.html

https://www.reliablesteam.com/new/boats.php?iid=BT01

And try as I might, I could not convince my cousin he needed one for this boat he's building..

https://www.clcboats.com/shop/boats/rowboats/chester-yawl-row-boat-kit.html

Looks like the perfect boat for a small steam engine don't you think....


----------



## Mcgyver (Apr 30, 2021)

It may have already been mentioned, but the biggest cast iron supplier in Canada is Terra Nova Iron in Mississauga.   Frustratingly they not anywhere near as cheap as the US online vendors, but its where there is every shape and size available in Canada.

It's one of best materials to work imo, cuts beautifully, makes a good bearing surface, doesn't move about, scrapes beatifully, damps vibration etc


----------



## Tom O (Apr 30, 2021)

Is there anywhere someone can get Ferrosilicon in Calgary?


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 30, 2021)

Brian H said:


> I have been bitten by the small steam engine bug but cant afford a DYI kit.


I don't know what your budget is but have you checked out these sites?
https://www.stuartmodels.com/
https://www.pmmodelengines.com/


----------



## Brian H (May 9, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> I don't know what your budget is but have you checked out these sites?
> https://www.stuartmodels.com/
> https://www.pmmodelengines.com/



Yes, There are quite a few youtubers that have done videos with these kits. They are nice kits, but the price tag to purchase and ship is more than I want/can spend right now.


----------



## DPittman (May 9, 2021)

Brian H said:


> Yes, There are quite a few youtubers that have done videos with these kits. They are nice kits, but the price tag to purchase and ship is more than I want/can spend right now.


Ya you summed it up well, they are nice but holy cow they are expensive.  Another member had some for sale here awhile ago and although they were still about retail price, I bought myself one as a treat and as a project I can pull off the shelf someday when I really need something satisfying and a bit challenging.


----------



## Mcgyver (May 9, 2021)

Brian H said:


> Yes, There are quite a few youtubers that have done videos with these kits. They are nice kits, but the price tag to purchase and ship is more than I want/can spend right now.



I don't know your machining level but if not advanced, maybe consider making a few barstock engines?  They're a lot simpler to make than from castings, only cost the price of a new hunk of material when you screw up and you'll learn a lot.

Meanwhile, watch the classifieds, ebay, ME forums & auctions....and join a model engineering club of there is one around.  Serendipity and time will bring you casting kits at a much low cost 

There is also a chap I think in Elmira who sells casting kits for a few engine.  Used to be Ted McJannet in woodstock but he sold it; I'd bought from Ted, and made, the Perkins hit and miss and the Rider Ericsson hot air engine.  Both kits were excellent if either of those has appeal


----------



## Brian H (May 9, 2021)

Mcgyver said:


> I don't know your machining level but if not advanced, maybe consider making a few barstock engines?  They're a lot simpler to make than from castings, only cost the price of a new hunk of material when you screw up and you'll learn a lot.
> 
> Meanwhile, watch the classifieds, ebay, ME forums & auctions....and join a model engineering club of there is one around.  Serendipity and time will bring you casting kits at a much low cost
> 
> There is also a chap I think in Elmira who sells casting kits for a few engine.  Used to be Ted McJannet but sold it; I'd bought from Ted and made the Perkins hit and miss the the Rider Ericsson hot air engine.  Both kits were excellent if either of those has appeal



I certainly wouldn't call myself a machinist, I'm a carpenter that pisses about with metal...LOL. I have made two wig-wag engines so far, one single and one two cylinder. I have had to cast most of the rough material to make them since there is just no way to find any stock that is available/affordable in my area. (for example, 1/2" brass rod is about $4 per INCH. That's the largest I could find locally).

As a result, I built myself a small foundry and have been scrounging brass, aluminum and copper scraps and doing my best to make what I need. I have many things to learn with casting but have had a few successful pours.


----------



## Mcgyver (May 9, 2021)

if you are able to do your own castings, that opens a world of opportunity.   What Stuart makes out of CI you could from AL and put a cast iron liner in it.   After painting you wouldn't know the difference.  I also noticed that Terra Nova has a branch in Edmonton if you are out west - for the CI.   Its a great place to show up between Christmas and New Years with a couple of boxes of donuts.  If you've got good shocks in the car, show with a donuts and a $100 bill and you might be able to go all out rummaging the scrape bin for off cuts.

The other thing to fast track casting is 3D printed patterns.  I've had a lot of success 3D printing and can the potential it holds for casting.   That would really carve a lot of time out of the casting process


----------



## Brian H (May 15, 2021)

Mcgyver said:


> if you are able to do your own castings, that opens a world of opportunity.   What Stuart makes out of CI you could from AL and put a cast iron liner in it.   After painting you wouldn't know the difference.  I also noticed that Terra Nova has a branch in Edmonton if you are out west - for the CI.   Its a great place to show up between Christmas and New Years with a couple of boxes of donuts.  If you've got good shocks in the car, show with a donuts and a $100 bill and you might be able to go all out rummaging the scrape bin for off cuts.
> 
> The other thing to fast track casting is 3D printed patterns.  I've had a lot of success 3D printing and can the potential it holds for casting.   That would really carve a lot of time out of the casting process



I have been dabbling with 3D printing  patterns and casting a bit. And yes, the possibilities are endless. Unfortunately I can't do any foundry work and casting inside my shop since it has a wooden floor and weather conditions here haven't been good for doing it out side when I've had time. I have also had some learning to do with casting sand (I may have to bite the bullet and buy some petrobond or something like it). It is quite alot of fun tho


----------



## George (Aug 19, 2021)

I got this the other day off a guy i buy from, it only cost me $30 it was 62” long and I could barely lift it, Good score, I plan to make a 2” square collet block for my Mill,if you guys are still looking? All it will cost is the shipping from Manitoba, i just cut a piece 90mm i know it’s long but the end needs a bit of clean up to attempt making a collet block for my mill, 90mm 3.5” long it’s 2.25 “ square well the corners are rounded over, and it weighs 2.2kgs or 4 lbs 15 oz , maybe check the shipping cost  if your still looking, I will accept etransfer


----------



## Tom O (Aug 19, 2021)

Wow you can’t beat that price.


----------

